# early 18th C welsh dresser



## sparkymarky (12 Sep 2011)

hi all, been playing with sketchup a bit more lately, i`ve drawn a welsh dresser from a copy of the woodworker, march 1952 issue. its described as a early 18th century welsh dresser in oak.

link - http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/ ... c0248039ba

cheers, mark.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Sep 2011)

Hi Mark,

That's an interesting piece of furniture. Does it have drawers?

A good start with SketchUp too. Keep plugging away and you'll get the hang of it. You didn't ask for a critique so I won't.


----------

